# problems w/reverse



## redgoat80 (Nov 20, 2009)

so, i gots a 2006 gto with manual transmission and it won't shift into reverse. has anyone had this problem yet and were you(they) able to tell you what the problem was.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine had that issue. Reverse and first were a PITA to get in. I replaced my trans and rear diff fluid and my problem went away.

I used RP transfluid with Syncromesh for the trans and RP 75-140(already has FM in it). The transfluid is cheap from Maryland Speed. They sell it in cases of 6 and you only need 5, but it is still cheaper then buying it in the store. The rear diff can be found in stores for about $18 a quart and you will need 2.

I know the owners manual call for ATF, which is better for cold starts, but once my car warms the RP really makes a big difference in hard driving.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Try shifting into other gears first before going to reverse and see if that helps.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Try shifting into other gears first before going to reverse and see if that helps.


These transmissions really don't like going into reverse unless you help them out.

After a while it becomes a habit to just shift into 3rd, then neutral, then it will drop right into reverse.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CChase said:


> These transmissions really don't like going into reverse unless you help them out.
> 
> After a while it becomes a habit to just shift into 3rd, then neutral, then it will drop right into reverse.


:confused

Never a problem going into -R-. Manual transmissions when in between the gear will prevent you at times from slipping into -R-. Moving forward slightly will allow you to shift into -R-. If it takes fidgeting and maneuvering to do this, then there is something going on.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> :confused
> 
> Never a problem going into -R-. Manual transmissions when in between the gear will prevent you at times from slipping into -R-. Moving forward slightly will allow you to shift into -R-. If it takes fidgeting and maneuvering to do this, then there is something going on.


Reverse has no synchros, it's common on cars to have trouble shifting from nothing to reverse if you just started the engine, or at least that's my understanding.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've owned at least 25 manual shift transmissions in all types of cars, foreign and domestic, and all of them occassionally needed a shift into another gear to allow a shift into reverse. I don't know the exact mechanics behind this (as CChase mentioned - no synchro) but I know it's common. My '05 balks once in a while, usually when cold. I keep the clutch depressed and go into third, then fourth, then back to reverse (gently).


----------

